# Acquired A Bag



## Transk53 (Apr 4, 2014)

I need some thoughts on the following. My last bag that I had some years ago, was taken care of by a mate when it needed new filling. The following method is one that I have not heard of before, so some thoughts would be welcome 


*Have you ever wondered what you could fill your empty punching bag with.   You just purchased it, but what do you fill it with.
There are a variety of different  materials you could use to fill your punching bag: mattress foam, rolled up garbage bags (packed tightly), ripped clothes/sheets/rags, cotton, wool, rice, feathers, styrofoam, sand, shredded tires.  You could also use a combination of these to fill your punching bag.
You should not use grass because it will smell and it does not pack well.  Filling punching bags with only sand will make your bag heavy and stiff and you could injure your  hands or wrists.
Sand is a common filling... but its not the only ingredient you could use to fill your punching bag.  Here is what you could do:
Use fine sand at the bottom of your punching bag to keep the bag heavy and keep it's shape.  Fill the outer wall of your punching bag with shredded cloth.  These could be ripped sheets, pillows cases or rags.  Then fill the middle of your punching bag with a mix of feathers and shredded tyres and you could also use any rubber.  If you don't want your bag too heavy, fill the middle with newspaper or a mix of foam pieces with rags.
Other people choose to only fill their punching bags with shredded rags or old clothes, bed sheets, towels etc,  or you could ask a clothing manufacturer or second hand clothing shop for their left overs.  Make sure to pack  punching bag tightly.  If it's too loose it will be lumpy, out of shape and soft.
The filling depends on you.  Take into account how heavy you want your punching bag to be and how hard you want your bag to be.*


----------

